
Zuckerbergs $45B Loophole: Using an LLC that he has absolute control over - NN88
https://medium.com/bull-market/mark-zuckerberg-s-45-billion-loophole-7dcff7b811b3#.hoki3o0rr
======
kawera
Dupe detector not working?
[https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673934](https://news.ycombinator.com/item?id=10673934)

